# Headset for 2010 CAAD9-4



## moosick11 (Aug 21, 2009)

Can someone please tell me the correct size integrated headset I need for my 2010 CAAD9-4 with a 1 1/8" steerer tube. I've been looking at FSA and Cane Creek but I'm not sure if my size is 41.1mm or 42mm.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

The Cane Creek IS-3i (gotta have the "i" afterwards or it won't work) is what I use on my 2010 CAAD9. A Campagnolo Record hiddenset will work as well from what I recall. Cannondale used FSA integrated headsets for a while so some will work. LBS wanted over $110 for the Campagnolo. I went with the Cane Creek for $40.00. Now, if they only had the color choices of Chris King, it would be perfect.

CHL


----------

